# Microsoft XNA Game Studio Contest



## binsky3333 (Jun 23, 2009)

Hey guys take a look at this!

http://www.dreambuildplay.com/main/default.aspx

$40,000 Grand prize Winner! $20,000 First Prize! Ill have to start learning XNA again!


----------



## Disparia (Jun 23, 2009)

Too bad I haven't looked at my XNA projects in over 3 months 

Oh well, I don't have an Xbox to test it on.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 23, 2009)

I haven't looked at XNA in some time either. Didn't know 3.1 was out. lol
You don't need to own a 360. Code & debug in Windows and send a copy of the contents to someone who has a 360 to verify it works.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 23, 2009)

Im gonna get together some of my friends and maybe give the contest a try.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 23, 2009)

$40,000 grand prize?  The only games worth entering on that budget would be something like World of Goo (ehm, 2D).


----------



## Kreij (Jun 23, 2009)

Yes, the contest is basically geared for more casual games that can be distributed via "Live", and are aimed at budding developers, not studios.


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 24, 2009)

Oh i see. Hmm im still gonna give it a try cause i have nothing to do over the summer.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 24, 2009)

Well, you better get crackin'!  You only have 44 days to complete your entry.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2009)

Come on Binsky, only 40 days left !!!  I rootin' for ya


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jun 28, 2009)

I know he's trying but hasn't done much OOP in the past so learning C#/OOP is a big hurdle to get over.  He's going to need a lot of help to meet the deadline.


----------



## Kreij (Jun 28, 2009)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I know he's trying but hasn't done much OOP in the past so learning C#/OOP is a big hurdle to get over.  *He's going to need a lot of help* to meet the deadline.



That's what we're here for !!


----------



## binsky3333 (Jun 28, 2009)

WOO!! Thanks everyone at TPU for all your help with C#!


----------

